# Machina Espresso Feldgrind



## Dallah (Jan 31, 2015)

I was wondering if anyone had seen the special edition Feldgrind at Machina Espresso. It is £20 more then the usual but if it's good looking, maybe it is worth it. If anyone could post a pic that would be really helpful.


----------



## PPapa (Oct 24, 2015)

What are you talking about?! I have checked Machina Espresso Instagram, Facebook and their web shop.

There's only black Feldgrind available, which is the standard one. Some of red and white Feldgrinds should appear some time soon...


__
http://instagr.am/p/BBrvUxdgyoT/


__
http://instagr.am/p/BBrp5c6Ayg5/

My wallet is ready for the white F'grind!


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

It's the same as normal, except you deal with a reputable supplier who's holding stock.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

jeebsy said:


> It's the same as normal, except you deal with a reputable supplier who's holding stock.


suppose it is worth £20 premium then, for stocking it!


----------



## PPapa (Oct 24, 2015)

Or you can always wait for Dear Green to restock... http://www.deargreencoffee.com/product/made-by-knock-feldgrind

+ a free bag of coffee


----------



## Ramrod (Feb 9, 2016)

PPapa said:


> Or you can always wait for Dear Green to restock... http://www.deargreencoffee.com/product/made-by-knock-feldgrind
> 
> + a free bag of coffee


Talking of stock......Does anyone know if new Hausgrinds are gone for good, never to return for sale anywhere?


----------



## PPapa (Oct 24, 2015)

Ramrod said:


> Talking of stock......Does anyone know if new Hausgrinds are gone for good, never to return for sale anywhere?


I had an email from Peter saying he should have some, but it's probably the best to ask him directly for the update.


----------



## Dallah (Jan 31, 2015)

If you read the description and under the heading Finish it says the following "Once again the shaft and handle ride on sealed bearings. The finish chosen for the body is a spiral finished anodized silver, providing textured additional grip that is augmented by the two rubber bands provided to retain the crank arm when dis-assembled." I assume this special finish is the justification for the extra £20.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

ridland said:


> If you read the description and under the heading Finish it says the following "Once again the shaft and handle ride on sealed bearings. The finish chosen for the body is a spiral finished anodized silver, providing textured additional grip that is augmented by the two rubber bands provided to retain the crank arm when dis-assembled." I assume this special finish is the justification for the extra £20.


Just because Peter sells them direct at price x - doesn't mean that a retailer has to or can match that price ....


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

There's plenty of pictures on the page:

http://www.machina-espresso.co.uk/collections/grinders-knock/products/made-by-knock-feldgrind-black


----------



## Dallah (Jan 31, 2015)

I take your point Jeebsy. Some of the text and the pictures are at odds with the text under the section "Finish" which is why I wanted to know if anyone had a picture of an actual Feldgrind from Machina.


----------



## Dallah (Jan 31, 2015)

Everyone seems to be missing the point that while the title says black and the picture is black, the finish is described as a spiral anodised silver. I just wanted to know if anyone had a unit to clarify. I'll just call Machina and see what they say.


----------



## oddknack (Apr 8, 2014)

I've just ordered one from machina, I'll know soon hopefully. I checked first with Dear Green, but no stock for a couple of weeks


----------



## funinacup (Aug 30, 2010)

They're black.


----------



## Shatners.Bassoon (Jan 4, 2013)

Yep, they are definitely black as funinacup says - ordered mine a few weeks ago. Is £20 more expensive but arrives very quickly - mine took two days


----------



## DougalMcGuire (Feb 21, 2016)

i bit the bullet and ordered one from them as well yesterday, it should hopefully arrive tomorrow. I ummed and ahhed about paying the premium, but figured it was worth it for getting it within a tight time-frame.

Before ordering I spoke to them via email and they said that it was the latest model with the improved burrs.


----------



## calculon (Apr 1, 2016)

I'm a newbie so I apologise if this isn't news - but there are a few black alu Feldgrinds available on the MBK website at the moment (four to be precise now I have ordered one.)


----------



## PPapa (Oct 24, 2015)

calculon said:


> I'm a newbie so I apologise if this isn't news - but there are a few black alu Feldgrinds available on the MBK website at the moment (four to be precise now I have ordered one.)


Allow at least two weeks before you start worrying...


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

PPapa said:


> Allow at least two weeks before you start worrying...


l love the optimism on the forum


----------



## PPapa (Oct 24, 2015)

Phil104 said:


> l love the optimism on the forum


Ordering from MBK means you don't expect it to show up quickly.


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

I know - I was being ironic - I went down the Machina Espresso route for a feldfarb after my hausgrind experience.


----------



## PPapa (Oct 24, 2015)

I did the opposite, my first Feld was in my hands ~12 hours after the purchase (collected in person) and then ordered the white one from MBK. Arrived in like 2.5 weeks or so.


----------

